# 2010 Feather Visions Shooting Staff...



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

Greetings all Archers-
I don’t want to get too formal but it’s that time of year…

Feather Visions is seeking to expand it’s presence, it’s distribution, and it’s popularity in the US as well foreign marketplace. To help with that we are expanding our field and pro staff in all regions here and abroad especially concentrating on Europe, Asia, South America, and Australia.
2010 will be our 13th year and we have been expanding and growing by leaps and bounds. Currently we are the largest scope lens provider for archery in the world. We intend on keeping that spot. 
We have had several of the best shooters in the world using our lenses for years and want to bring on all the help we can handle to spread the word.

I am personally asking for resumes of shooters looking for sponsorship so we can have staff in place before the end of this year.

The position is pretty straightforward; I am looking for ambassadors who will talk about the product, allow people to try it, and help build our business here and overseas. As far as actual “work”; not much…all you really have to do is get out and participate.
You’ll need to submit a simple online form after your tournaments so we can track your participation and such in the sport. If we have a sales booth at a specific event stopping by for a bit to say hi and such will go a long way as well. Keeping a couple catalogs in your case to hand out is another big bonus, and if the shop uses you as a reference when they call in for an order it can go in your favor along way for extra products or support.
Pretty easy….pretty standard shooter format. Ambassadors and cheerleaders is what we are after.

Positions range from straight up discounts to free products. There are several factors that help determine which position you earn. 

Please give references, please put it all in English and get it over to me ASAP…images of you shooting and participating are a bonus as well. You don’t need to win everything you enter to get a spot but you do need to be committed to the competitive circuits. (NFAA, IBO, ASA, FITA…etc….) 
In your notes please put the name of the local shop(s) you shoot out of or are sponsored by as well.
If you are members of various internet forums please include your screen names for them.

Send them to: [email protected] 
Include the topic “2010 Shooting Staff” in the subject line.

Thanks very much! 
Hope to hear from you soon…

Chuck


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

What is your e-mail address?


----------



## Nikon02 (May 16, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

EMail sent.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Email sent!! Thanks for the oppertunity for this position and good luck everyone!


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

farmerd said:


> What is your e-mail address?


Sorry guys

[email protected] . com 
(dont use the spaces in above address, AT filter is being funny about me putting in e-mail addresses)

Please keep all the replies coming- I appreciate all the fantastic support!

Looks like we've got some real good candidates for this upcoming season gonna be a great team!

THanks again!
Chuck


----------



## OHsneaky1 (May 21, 2008)

E-mail sent.

Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

email sent thanks for the oppurtunity!
hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Email sent, hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

Shooter Resume sent. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Email sent


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Email sent with resume'

1RA


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

a quick :bump: for FV and some of the best folks in the biz :thumb:

if you ever need a hand up here in the Great White North Chuck just let me know


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

This was the first time I ever went hunting for shooters and MAN I should have done it loooong ago...

I knew we had some fans and some real long time users,.... holy cow guys (and gals too) I could have never guess it would have been such a great outpouring!

PLEASE keep them coming, I know not everyone has a response yet but we will have it all settled by Dec 1 for the upcoming season.

Because it has been so huge I was able to re-budget and we will be at least double (probably triple) our staff size for 2010.

Got a few gaps to fill so.... Ladies, youth... get on it! we need to hear from you too!
All divisions, all skill sets...... NFAA, FITA, IBO, ASA and especially international shooters are encouraged to send in info;

send it to chuck at feathervisions.com

Thanks again!!


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

pintojk said:


> a quick :bump: for FV and some of the best folks in the biz :thumb:
> 
> if you ever need a hand up here in the Great White North Chuck just let me know


my friend... you have been drafted:darkbeer:... thanks for the help, I'll be in touch


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

Chuck,

I sent one to you a few days ago - just making sure you got it okay.

Thanks,

Dave Piktel


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Chuck

I sended you an email,
Thank you for this oppertunity 

best regards from Europe, the Netherlands


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

E-mail sent thanks


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

Nikon02 said:


> email sent.





Beastmaster said:


> EMail sent.





bcbow1971 said:


> Email sent!! Thanks for the oppertunity for this position and good luck everyone!





OHsneaky1 said:


> E-mail sent.
> 
> Thanks for the oppertunity.





BTECHBISH said:


> email sent thanks for the oppurtunity!
> hope to hear from you soon!





andy1996 said:


> Email sent, hope to hear from you soon!





farmerd said:


> Shooter Resume sent. Thank you for your consideration.





condude4 said:


> Email sent





1stRockinArcher said:


> Email sent with resume'
> 
> 1RA





10xring said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I sent one to you a few days ago - just making sure you got it okay.
> 
> ...





Willy-an said:


> Hi Chuck
> 
> I sended you an email,
> Thank you for this oppertunity
> ...





smurphy said:


> E-mail sent thanks



GOT 'Em !

Still need a few more to hit our goal though.... Ladies, Kids?..Internationals... keep them coming too.
My goal is to have the most complete, well rounded staff of all levels so we can really serve all of you better.

Positions announced Dec 1st so get them in quick

Thanks again for the support, it's astounding!

Chuck

[email protected]
2010 Staff in the subject line


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

**bump***


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Pro Staff*

Chuck I sent you a resume and thanks for the chance Rex


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## Wheels (Jul 9, 2003)

Its a great product so get on the team while you can!!!


----------



## FITA4fun (Sep 1, 2003)

*Feather Visions staff*

Email sent (twice). Hope you got it.

Adam


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

I will have to cancel my application. thank you for your time.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

****bump****


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

Bump for Chuck and Feather Vision!


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

*letter*



Feather Visions said:


> Greetings all Archers-
> I don’t want to get too formal but it’s that time of year…
> 
> Feather Visions is seeking to expand it’s presence, it’s distribution, and it’s popularity in the US as well foreign marketplace. To help with that we are expanding our field and pro staff in all regions here and abroad especially concentrating on Europe, Asia, South America, and Australia.
> ...


sent my letter weeks ago did you recive it?


----------



## TNDEERBOWHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

Chuck E-mail sent


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

trinibob said:


> sent my letter weeks ago did you recive it?


I'm sure FV's totally overwelmed with the response they recieved so far and it will probably be a bit before everyone hears back from Chuck


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

email sent under [email protected]


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Staff*

As Chucky's unofficial secretary and sometimes body guard, I can tell you he is reviewing all the submissions. That being said, if you absolutely feel he did not get a submisison from you, email me at [email protected] and I will ensure it is reviewed by the powers that be.
Alan


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Pm and resume sent via email!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

bump to the top for Chuck

pm. sent thanks for the chance


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

email sent


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Just checking in...


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Chuck,

I just sent the info you were looking for along with my archery resume...Can't have too much info I suppose!:wink:

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Feather Visions A++ Company!!*

I shot for FV last year (Hope to again this year :wink and they are top notch on product and support. Chuck and his great group of knowledgeable people are always there to answer any questions.

I know my last season was better with them on my side -- Hopefully your next season will be even better.

Best of luck to all applicants!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

USCG Barebow said:


> As Chucky's unofficial secretary and sometimes body guard, I can tell you he is reviewing all the submissions. That being said, if you absolutely feel he did not get a submisison from you, email me at [email protected] and I will ensure it is reviewed by the powers that be.
> Alan


Not a bathtub sailor in charge of paperwork. :doh: :tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*message*

Just wondering if you got my PM that I set you Rex


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Still keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*FeatherVision Staff*

Here you go Bert, I sent you an email and hope it's not too late. BTTT. Pete


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Patiently waiting!!!


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Bump*

Pushing a great company TTT !


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Bump!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Feather Visions (Sep 14, 2009)

Gotcha all so far.........

Well over 100 names in the pool... looks like a great staff coming.

Bert and I are making final adjustments to the program, then Alan and I will mail /contact everyone...... start looking for stuff this weekend.

Looks AWESOME... lots of great shooters, kids, youth, womens, and internationals as well...every division!

This is going to be the biggesst baddesst staff we have ever had!:shade::shade:

Thanks for the luv and the total support... you guys are great!!

Chuck


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Feather Visions said:


> Gotcha all so far.........
> 
> Well over 100 names in the pool... looks like a great staff coming.
> 
> ...


I am glad to even be looked at and for all I am sure they are just a grateful for the opportunity from a great company! Thanks again and I will be anxiously waiting my trip to the mail box for the next week!

Have a great day, Brian


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Feather Visions said:


> Gotcha all so far.........
> 
> Well over 100 names in the pool... looks like a great staff coming.
> 
> ...


cool :thumb: thanks for all your support in 2009 Chuck, 2010's gonna be a fun year :dance:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i cant wait to see the staff this year. Pick some good ones chuck!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Feather Visions said:


> Gotcha all so far.........
> 
> Well over 100 names in the pool... looks like a great staff coming.
> 
> ...




Good deal, can't wait to hear!!!! I know the staff will be the best!!!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt thanks joseph


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump.......when are the selections going to be made?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

bcbow1971 said:


> Bump.......when are the selections going to be made?


I know FV's been overwhelmed with the response they've recieved this year, so I'm sure they may be a tad behind getting back to everyone :thumb:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

pintojk said:


> I know FV's been overwhelmed with the response they've recieved this year, so I'm sure they may be a tad behind getting back to everyone :thumb:


Good to hear, I can only imagine how many resumes they have received!!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt for the best


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

OK gang-

Whew !... printed/reviewed over 100 today alone,.... holy cow did NOT count on that! Some decent people out there want to be on the team! Coool

Tomorrow evening I will be sending formal invites to the initial selections... I'll likely have to break it over the next few days this week or I'll get it all screwey with all the names and info flying around....there's a lot to send so if you dont see it tomorrow ..DONT PANIC yet. I'm just one guy and this is a big project.

Please dont call Bert at the office for info either... he dosent have it.
I have it stashed secretly away and he's SUUUUper busy getting 2010 all set in his own regard. Catalogs, press releases, new product launches etc...
If you call, he will just send you over to me, and I'll put you off until all the e-mails are out...
Please just be patient for another 72 hrs MAX.

Look in the e-mail box you used to contact me; it's the one I'll use to get back to you. If by Thursday morning you haven't heard anything..Shoot me a note, something went wrong in the technical dept. and you need to be responded to one way or the other.

My only contact point for this topic right now will be [email protected]... please put 2010 Shooting Staff in the topic/header line, that part is critical.

For what it's worth... if you used Corel Word Perfect (.wps), or notepad (.rtf) to write a resume... I cant open it and it likely will get shuffled off the top of the stack. If you didn't put the right header in the first e-mail it might not have made it either...
You may want to resend in a proper format to get it reviewed. 
The LAST DAY for submission will be 12-5-09...I dont want to be harsh but, no exceptions.
Any Microsoft compatible product, .PDF, or simply a typed e-mail works just fine.

OK thats about it!:wink:

Back to work for me and thanks again for the support... watch your boxes!

Chuck


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> OK gang-
> 
> Whew !... printed/reviewed over 100 today alone,.... holy cow did NOT count on that! Some decent people out there want to be on the team! Coool
> 
> ...


:banana::hello2::wav::wav:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

I know this has been an enormous task for you this year Chuck, and from what I'm hearing there's gonna be a great staff helping FV out in 2010 :thumb:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Great to hear, make it or not I am proud to have had the opportunity to try!!!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone recieve an email yet?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

not here....still hoping


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

bcbow1971 said:


> not here....still hoping


me too


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

nope!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Awwww man I "love" technology...silly software:zip:

so the master list for submission and e-mailing has failed...I'll have to do it manually one by one tonight and tomorrow... 

so far so good for you guys though :wink:

Chuck


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Awwww man I "love" technology...silly software:zip:
> 
> so the master list for submission and e-mailing has failed...I'll have to do it manually one by one tonight and tomorrow...
> 
> ...


LOL.....okay Chucky......We'll let you slide this time....:wink:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Dude if you get 2 throws... I do too DOH !! 

LOL,

I'll shoot you a message on FB as well..

heading to the range right now though... time to knock out a 25x !

Chuck


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Dude if you get 2 throws... I do too DOH !!
> 
> LOL,
> 
> ...


Nice comeback!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

LOL... grin...

no worries dude... thought it was a funny one.

Sooooooo seems tonight and tomorrow afternoon I get to redo this...(skipping hunting)

Standby everyone... it's comin!:darkbeer::wink:

Chuck


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

fingers are crossed:wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Chuck!! Are you having fun yet???:wink: Hope things are going better!! 



FV Chuck said:


> LOL... grin...
> 
> no worries dude... thought it was a funny one.
> 
> ...


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Staff*

Everybody relax. Remember that Chuck does have a day job and trust me he will not be quitting that anytime soon. We both went through the entire stack of applications separately. That way there were two sets of eyes and opinions on go or no go. 
Chuck will get out the notifications as expeditiously as he can. By the way, having patience is a requirement to being on the staff. 
Alan


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

USCG Barebow said:


> Everybody relax. Remember that Chuck does have a day job and trust me he will not be quitting that anytime soon. We both went through the entire stack of applications separately. That way there were two sets of eyes and opinions on go or no go.
> Chuck will get out the notifications as expeditiously as he can. By the way, having patience is a requirement to being on the staff.
> Alan


I can only imagine the stack of papers you guys have. take your time. we arent going anywhere... haha:darkbeer:


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

would you guys still take a resume from a 16 year old?????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

whitetailboy said:


> would you guys still take a resume from a 16 year old?????


why not ..... I'm sure Chuck would love to see your resume 

FV is a great bunch of folks and I'm not sure if they've picked their entire crew for 2010 so what the heck, throw them an email and let them take it from there 

Don't forget, if you're "newer" on the scene to throw in some references and let them know what tournaments your attending in the coming year


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Resume*

We will still take resumes. Please have them in microsoft word format.
Please ensure that your resume is just that. You are telling us at FV what you have done in archery, who you are and what you feel you can do that will benefit FV and archery. Chuck's data base has crashed several times and he is still rebuilding it. I just got off the phone with him. He is working on it and will get the notifications out as soon as he can. For those who have never submitted a resume, just saying I like archery and want to shoot your stuff is not what we are looking for. You do not have to be a real experienced archer, but give us something to work with. You will be representing our company and winning isn't everything to us. How you carry yourself, interact with people, assist fellow archers and just who you are as a person is what we consider important. If you are unsure, go to the FV website and look at some of our shooters resumes and profiles. 
Thanks
Alan


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

USCG Barebow said:


> We will still take resumes. Please have them in microsoft word format.
> Please ensure that your resume is just that. You are telling us at FV what you have done in archery, who you are and what you feel you can do that will benefit FV and archery. Chuck's data base has crashed several times and he is still rebuilding it. I just got off the phone with him. He is working on it and will get the notifications out as soon as he can. For those who have never submitted a resume, just saying I like archery and want to shoot your stuff is not what we are looking for. You do not have to be a real experienced archer, but give us something to work with. You will be representing our company and winning isn't everything to us. How you carry yourself, interact with people, assist fellow archers and just who you are as a person is what we consider important. If you are unsure, go to the FV website and look at some of our shooters resumes and profiles.
> Thanks
> Alan


I'll send it in email form


----------



## whitetailboy (Nov 19, 2008)

email sent!!!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

whitetailboy said:


> email sent!!!


Nice! Hope u make it.


----------



## XFHUNTER (Nov 16, 2008)

email sent


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone. Computers can crash at anytime. But most due to lack of maintenance, trust me that has happened to me on many occasions until I started taking computer classes and learned how to avoid and fix them. 

Take your time bro.....we arent going anywhere.......Like the Army taught me.....HURRY UP AND WAIT!!!!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

email sent


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for the patience guys....

Especially on the crashing part. I wish it was something as simple as a maintenance issue but the machines I have are top notch with good guys keeping them up to speed.
The issue is trying to convert a MS product to work with a g-mail account for the mass mailings. MS Data Bases are apparently a tad finicky which I did not anticipate. If your an outlook user it's Suuuuuper easy... but I dont have an outlook account...and dont really want one unless it cant be avoided. But thats another topic.

I have a series of things pulling on my time right now and in all honesty they are... My day job, sometinhg about a holiday coming up?, shooting/tuning alot for the 2010 indoor Pro season but also league 2x a week and being on the brink of constant Vegas 300's, I decided this week to bail on the rest of hunting season cause I just cant justify a weekend off while this thing is blowing up, oh yeah...Bert needs my help at Feather Visions a little bit too.:wink::wink:... and then some family time if I can squeeze it in.

So .... I cant honestly tell all of you how much I appreciate your patient waiting, I keep hoping the fix I use will work and then no.... build the data again..I swear I must know most of your info better than you do by now.

Some of you I have already made contact with to bring you on board, feel free to share it publicly, it's not a secret.

We got a TON of really good resume's and I'm very excited about bringing all of you on board.

I'm going to give it one more try this weekend and if it crashes again, I'm just going to call or mail everyone personally and fix it later. Those of you who put a ph# in the resume will be happy you did. If you didnt..... well.. ummm:embara:

If no e-mail by Sunday evening... look for a 607 area code on the caller ID, it's me !:wink:

Thanks guys!

Chuck


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

USCG Barebow said:


> We will still take resumes. Please have them in microsoft word format.
> Please ensure that your resume is just that. You are telling us at FV what you have done in archery, who you are and what you feel you can do that will benefit FV and archery. Chuck's data base has crashed several times and he is still rebuilding it. I just got off the phone with him. He is working on it and will get the notifications out as soon as he can. For those who have never submitted a resume, just saying I like archery and want to shoot your stuff is not what we are looking for. You do not have to be a real experienced archer, but give us something to work with. You will be representing our company and winning isn't everything to us. How you carry yourself, interact with people, assist fellow archers and just who you are as a person is what we consider important. If you are unsure, go to the FV website and look at some of our shooters resumes and profiles.
> Thanks
> Alan


Thanks Alan-
Yes he's nailed it perfectly...
We are looking for ambassadors for the sport and for the company.
Winning is great because it gets you noticed but some of the coolest people I have ever met that have helped me the most have never won a darn thing....

Keep them coming if you like, everything after 12-5-09 will be second wave and notified first week of January. Right now I'm still trying to get the first wave done.

FWIW gang- 
Little help for you....
If your building a resume, keep in mind a few things... I would think this goes for every company by the way..just some helpful notes

Pictures are worth a thousand words, feel free to put a couple in there.

this seems simple but...I need contact info... cell # and e-mail at the very least. Use a personal e-mail address please. Work e-mails tend to get filtered or in some cases might actually get you in trouble.. especially you guys in the Military....

If your on a bunch of forums ie AT, toss in your screen names... it's cool to know real names and having them tied to the screen names right up front, and it saves me from doing the search through the member lists. (this takes a fair amount of research time by the way)

How about what class and style you shoot??? ie: Youth Male FS, Adult Female Bow Hunter, Senior Mens Barebow... whatever it is...I need to know.
Seems simple but I bet only 20% of you put it in there:wink: 

Organization affiliations... IBO, ASA, NFAA, FITA/NAA... it's a BIG help. If in one Org your in one class and in another Org your a different class.. put them both in there...
Commonly I have to look at DOB's, tournament results, etc.. and then kind of mentally backtrack to figure out that you went to the ASA and shot, so you must be a member... now ok your 16 so what class does that make you with that org, and then I see you shot Louisville, so in NFAA that makes you a Youth or whatever... and you shot the IBO state championships so must be your an IBO member too, so....but you get the drift right? Put it right at the top of your resume...
Hi my name is Joe or Suzie or whatever, and I shoot this class, this style, in these organizations.

Again this is just some helpful tips... I get alot of resume's and these are the things I personally like to know about so I can make better decisions on how to fill out our team and I'm sure your other sponsors will want to know too.... Just trying to help you out :wink::darkbeer:

Thanks again Alan for your neverending help...

Chuck
>>---->


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you Chuck!!! especially for providing an opportunity for all of us here on AT to apply for a shooting staff position. Thanks for all the time and work you put into making a great FV team!!!

Harry


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

akbowhunter said:


> Thank you Chuck!!! especially for providing an opportunity for all of us here on AT to apply for a shooting staff position. Thanks for all the time and work you put into making a great FV team!!!
> 
> Harry


well said :thumb:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

akbowhunter said:


> Thank you Chuck!!! especially for providing an opportunity for all of us here on AT to apply for a shooting staff position. Thanks for all the time and work you put into making a great FV team!!!
> 
> Harry


What a suck up. :tongue:

I don't know Chuck....this Harry guy is a well known BHFStyler. Think he can cut it with the FS?

Good luck Harry.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Well said Harry!! Hope things are going smoother Chuck!! I can't wait for the 2010 season with FV's!! It's gonna be a blast! Especially target #50 at Redding!!!:wink:



akbowhunter said:


> Thank you Chuck!!! especially for providing an opportunity for all of us here on AT to apply for a shooting staff position. Thanks for all the time and work you put into making a great FV team!!!
> 
> Harry


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well said Harry!! Hope things are going smoother Chuck!! I can't wait for the 2010 season with FV's!! It's gonna be a blast! Especially target #50 at Redding!!!:wink:


Even in the pouring down rain??? I managed to sqeak by 50, and 52(the LONG one) on day one, without the rain!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Yea, we started on 50 so we were good all day Friday. But Saturday...that's a different story!! :mg::wink:



archerpap said:


> Even in the pouring down rain??? I managed to sqeak by 50, and 52(the LONG one) on day one, without the rain!!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Target 53, them 57 yard up hill bears right after Bigfoot is my nemesis. That is the only target that I have not EVER 22'd. It was our 5th target the past few years on Saturday. This year it was already pouring by then. The scope was full of water before I could even get the bears in it. 

No more talk of Redding rain for a few years. :zip:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

We had most of the field course on Saturday, so most of that day was spent out in the open...oh the joy of the rain!!!


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Ttt...*

^^^


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

To the top!!!!


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

USNarcher said:


> Target 53, them 57 yard up hill bears right after Bigfoot is my nemesis. That is the only target that I have not EVER 22'd. It was our 5th target the past few years on Saturday. This year it was already pouring by then. The scope was full of water before I could even get the bears in it.
> 
> No more talk of Redding rain for a few years. :zip:


Matt, I guess I can say I beat you at something! I 22'ed them bears last year!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

andy1996 said:


> Matt, I guess I can say I beat you at something! I 22'ed them bears last year!


Andy if you keep shooting like you did this year you will beat me more often than not. Don't worry about me or anyone else though. Just work on your game.:wink:


----------



## andy1996 (Feb 15, 2004)

I will see you in a few weeks at the Wilderness Shootup--and I WILL be bringin my A game!


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything yet? Chuck is probably snowed in now.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Staff*

Ok. Here is the scoop. I just talked with Chuck. Those that were chosen to be on the staff will be notified over the next 2 days. If you submitted a resume late, we will look them over and you will be notified in January if you are on the staff.
Again, patience is a requirement for staff members. If you have a sense of humor, bonus.:clap:
Alan


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

USCG Barebow said:


> Ok. Here is the scoop. I just talked with Chuck. Those that were chosen to be on the staff will be notified over the next 2 days. If you submitted a resume late, we will look them over and you will be notified in January if you are on the staff.
> Again, patience is a requirement for staff members. If you have a sense of humor, bonus.:clap:
> Alan


Spoken just like a true Master Chief. :wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know it is late but I went ahead and resent it. Not sure if the first one made it through. Was having computer problems during that time. Still hoping though.:wink:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Dont panic just yet....

FINALLY got the first 85 names in and dint BLOW the data base when I converted it... Whoooo Hooooo !

Names and e-mails are set to launch tomorrow with final approval from the office.
Email will come from our e-mail server (Constant Contact) to the e-mail addr you had on your resume.

For those of you who submitted after 12-5, you get round 2 in January.

Some of you I have spoken with already and you know your in... feel free to boast, it's cool:wink:

I think though I'm going to do a seminar on resume writing though...
 holy cow some if it's like breaking code. The ones I broke, you made it but you owe the group a round... :darkbeergrin)

K guys/gals... catch you tomorrow...

Chuck


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks for the update Chuck. Congrats on conquering the beast. :darkbeer:


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks Matt -


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Staff*



> I think though I'm going to do a seminar on resume writing though...
> holy cow some if it's like breaking code. The ones I broke, you made it but you owe the group a round


Let's just be very clear about one thing. By "group" Chuck means himself and me (and maybe some of the suits from corporate) but mostly Chuck and me.
Alan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I bet you guys get some laughs out of it also.:wink:



Here's one to those that have made it so far.:darkbeer::darkbeer:maybe two or three:cocktail::wink:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's to Chuck and Alan!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::beer::beer::darkbeer::darkbeer::smile:


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Cheers*

Virtual beer is good, but I think the ones you are buying us in Vegas will be much better.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Here's to Chuck and Alan!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::beer::beer::darkbeer::darkbeer::smile:





USCG Barebow said:


> Virtual beer is good, but I think the ones you are buying us in Vegas will be much better.


...... well spoken Mr Secretary... 

On another note - 

Check your e-mail boxes.
Notices just went out :wink:

Chuck


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*FeatherVision Staff*


Yahoo, just received my email invite to be part of the Feather Vision shooting staff for 2010. A nice early Christmas present. ccasion1:Thank you Chuck. Good luck to all others who applied.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

ILOVE3D said:


> Yahoo, just received my email invite to be part of the Feather Vision shooting staff for 2010. A nice early Christmas present. ccasion1:Thank you Chuck. Good luck to all others who applied.


Congrats!!! 

I just received mine as well!!!

Check your email guys and gals.

Thanks Chuck, 2010 is going to be great!!!

Harry


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I knew that was coming!! :wink:

Fake beer was the best I could do on here!! Real beer when you get here!!:wink: I look forward to my second year with FV!! Thanks again guys!!

Shaping up to be a great team!! 



FV Chuck said:


> ...... well spoken Mr Secretary...
> 
> On another note -
> 
> ...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Wooo Hooo. Got my invite today as well.:wink::wink:


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Staff*

It's a good thing you did not pull the trigger on that third wink asa1485. 
We probably would have had to re-evaluate your status.
Alan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I know . I really only meant to do it once. But was soo happy, reflexes got the better of me.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Fv*

It is a symptom of "mouse" panic. Try clicking it on a blank screen for a few days and it should go away.
Alan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ahh, blank clicking.


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

USCG Barebow said:


> Virtual beer is good, but I think the ones you are buying us in Vegas will be much better.


I got my email from Chuck as well. Thanks Guys.

Hey Master Chief I hear that you have the first round in Vegas. What a guy. Maybe we can get they Warrant Officer guy what's his name....Terry something to join us. :wink: Sit around and tell sea stories.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Vegas*

A Chief telling the MC to buy a round. You must be retired. I would never use my position as the FV Staff Coordinator to my advantage, but let me just say I believe you have the honors. As far as CWO Colin, I am sure he will be delighted to buy a round. That is if the Momadant lets him. I am picking her to win it all this year.
Alan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well after checking my email and I dont know how I overlooked the email but Thanks for the oppertunity!!!


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Team FV!*

Congrats to Team FV 2010! It looks like Chuck and Alan have assembled a great group again this year. I'm looking forward to meeting you all in Vegas and spending some time in the booth (as well as a few :darkbeer.

Big CONGRATS to Chuck for beating that database monkey down! NICE! The newsletter is awesome too - very cool!

Best of luck to you all in 2010 - Happy Holidays!

Brent


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Is there a list posted somewhere?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Not yet. They have been sending out emails. They are going to have two phases so don't give up.


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

asa1485 said:


> Not yet. They have been sending out emails. They are going to have two phases so don't give up.


Great.....Thank you.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Now I need to sell or trade my older bow for a good new sight!!! http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056512724#post1056512724


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks guys !

Really looking forward to it!

List is coming, as soon as everyone reply's I'll make it public. Haven't done that yet.
If all of you that have responded would like to, PLEASE jump in here and say hi. Contracts go out this week.

I have to get the FV website updated and I'll be creating a new FVI Facebook page as well.

Thanks team:wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

No, Thank you Chuck for the chance to be a part of the team.

Pete D.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

By the way just made the Facebook page active for Feather Vision... Please go and "be a fan".... it's a great way for us to reach out and for all of you to connect...

Dont go to the Feather Visions one, I'll be closing that soon... search Feather Vision (not plural)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/pages/Feather-Vision/199549914354?ref=ts

later guys-

Chuck


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

FV Chuck said:


> By the way just made the Facebook page active for Feather Vision... Please go and "be a fan".... it's a great way for us to reach out and for all of you to connect...
> 
> Dont go to the Feather Visions one, I'll be closing that soon... search Feather Vision (not plural)
> 
> ...


Done...and thanks for the invite to be part of the team.:wink:

Outdoor 3D League starts in 6 days!:first: Can't Wait!


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

FV Chuck said:


> By the way just made the Facebook page active for Feather Vision... Please go and "be a fan".... it's a great way for us to reach out and for all of you to connect...
> 
> Dont go to the Feather Visions one, I'll be closing that soon... search Feather Vision (not plural)
> 
> ...


i joined but you already know that. lol


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

FV Chuck said:


> By the way just made the Facebook page active for Feather Vision... Please go and "be a fan".... it's a great way for us to reach out and for all of you to connect...
> 
> Dont go to the Feather Visions one, I'll be closing that soon... search Feather Vision (not plural)
> 
> ...


Well I dont use Facebook so unless I make one I will just have to chat with you all on here and email......especially that Pete guy!!!! LOL


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Or that Brian dude.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Just need that Pete guy to loan me one of his fancy sights to put me a lens in....lol


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*FV Staff*

There are no "dudes" on the staff. Maybe we should have screened Brian closer.
Alan


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

USCG Barebow said:


> There are no "dudes" on the staff. Maybe we should have screened Brian closer.
> Alan


Yeah Pete no Dudes....LOL....I already have about 5 sights at the house but I really want a nicer 5-7pin that will take a Lens....I just wish my Viper did, I love those pins.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess the one in the link I sent you fell through.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, i appreciate it. I have one guy that wants to trade a Hogg-it for my Diablo and another that wants to just buy the bow.....

Either way I am thinking I may go with the 5 or 7 pin Hogg-it with lens adapter and of course a FV Lens!


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

If it is the wrapped Hogg It , you will not need the adaptor.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Not that I know of. I will ask him when I hear back from him. If I buy one do you recommend the large or small one. If I order O was thinking of just getting the adapter, but do you think the wrap is better? I really dont like over powered super brite, blur the target out pins....lol


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sending a pm.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks Pete!!


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

FV Chuck said:


> Thanks guys !
> 
> Really looking forward to it!
> 
> ...


I just didn't know if I missed the email or will be on the second wave.....lol How are those 300 Vegas rounds coming chuck? I cleaned up yesterday at leauge with a 300 60x 5 spot yesterday. :darkbeer:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

THANK YOU for the opportunity Feather Vision team!

Mark


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Morning all.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

New Year bump


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

happy new year to all!!


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Feathervision staff*

TTT, Happy New Year and good luck to all of you at the shoots this year.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok just got my sight in the mail!!! I got a Hogg It 7 pin wrapped.....now I just need the lens!!! Which one to get.....hmmm......


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm A Facebook Fan.
TTT for FeatherVision


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Morning all......Only a week away from meeting everyone!!! I will be there Tuesday helping setup.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey check out my 3D printable cards I will be sending out to all that want them.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1056616731&posted=1#post1056616731


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> Good Morning all......Only a week away from meeting everyone!!! I will be there Tuesday helping setup.


You going to be there the whole time? A lot to see and do.

Be sure to take plenty of pics with that new camera of yours.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes and Yes.....LOL


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone know when the JAN. list will be out.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

They said they would make a post when all of the acceptance emails were returned.


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Round Two*

The second wave will be after the ATA Show which is this week. Both Chuck and myself are getting on the road for the rest of the week and Chuck has alot of work to do with getting new product ready for release. Be patient. We have notified everyone who got their resume into us early. 
Thanks
Alan
Team Coordinator


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

Matt and Alan,

Your on! I'll buy the first round in Vegas!:darkbeer: Probably the 2nd as well. When are you getting there?:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Thanks guys look forward to another great year on the Team.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

HEY!! Nice shooting @ LAS Chuck!! Missed qualifying by 2 points!! And he didn't drop an "X" till the 8th end!! That's serious shooting!! There was SERIOUS competition in the Unlimited Class! 

Way to go Chuck!!! I bet you can't wait for Vegas!! :thumbs_up


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

str8arrow said:


> Matt and Alan,
> 
> Your on! I'll buy the first round in Vegas!:darkbeer: Probably the 2nd as well. When are you getting there?:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> Thanks guys look forward to another great year on the Team.


Look, that Warrant finally woke up. :tongue:

I get in late Wednesday night. So how's about 8 at the bar in the Riv on Thurdsday evening. That's not past your bed time is it Terry. :wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------

